

Ask HN: What JavaScript MVC libraries are most popular right now? - bjhoops1

Trying to get a better picture of the adoption rates of the various frameworks - Backbone, Angular, Ember, Batman, JavaScriptMVC, etc.<p>What I would <i>love</i> to see is a chart which somehow measures adoption rates and interest in the varying MVC frameworks graphed over time. I scoured the web and could not find anything like this.  Has anyone else found anything like this?
======
33degrees
The closest thing I've seen is this:
[http://blog.stevensanderson.com/2012/08/01/rich-
javascript-a...](http://blog.stevensanderson.com/2012/08/01/rich-javascript-
applications-the-seven-frameworks-throne-of-js-2012/)

Doesn't give adoption rate, but it does give an idea of relative popularity as
of last august.

~~~
bjhoops1
That's a great article (I'd read it before). I would love to see someone come
with a fancy way of scanning github, twitter, etc. to find numbers to gauge
the interest in each of these frameworks/libraries.

------
stonehippo
Based on our experience working with clients at Cantina, Backbone seems to
have the biggest mindshare and widest adoption. We have several active
projects that are making use of it.

There has been some passing interest in Angular and Ember, but nothing
concrete yet. The press on Ember for the past few months may raise more
awareness.

